# Any benefits available for a 457 Visa holder?



## grib (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I've seen this question on forums before, but usually from a few years back so I thought I'd post again. 

I was wondering if there are any benefits that a 457 Visa Holder is entitled to that may not be obvious when you first land.

From what I can tell, I'm not entitled to any special tax rebates, the childcare bonus (through Centrelink), or the national medical coverage. But maybe there's something I haven't seen yet.

There is LAFHA, but with the new changes in the law this year it seems much harder to claim.

A friend of mine was telling me that he thought I could get a large portion of the tax I pay (currently, I'm in a 38% bracket) back either at tax time, or when I leave, but I can't seem to find any official information that corroborates that.

Any suggestions would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

LAFHA is not available for 457 holders unless they own a home in australia and work away from it having to rent a home elsewhere in australia. 

No welfare or family benefits at all.

No you can not claim tax back at all unless you have overpaid same as everyone else.

No medicare unless from a country with an agreement of which Canada is not one.

Basically you get nothing & have to pay the same taxes as everyone else. Which is why I don't think this is a great visa if you have children or will be on a low wage.


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

The slave visa !


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

Exactly, great if you are single, have no kids or other dependents and can expect to get a great wage. 
Not so great for low to middle earners and I would never advise people with kids to go for 457 unless the wage is great or employer offers benefits.


----------

